# Trivia 8/8



## luckytrim (Aug 8, 2018)

trivia 8/8
DID YOU KNOW ...
The earliest game resembling soccer was invented by Chinese  Emperor Huang-Ti 
in 1697 BC. Players kicked a leather ball stuffed with cork  and hair.

1. What is the French for eleven?
2. Aeolus was the god of what in Greek Mythology?
3. Pi, the mathematical constant equal to approximately  3.14159, is what kind of 
number?
  a. - Prime
  b. - Irrational
  c. - Integer
  d. - Imaginary
4. If you climbed the 607 foot Euromast tower, which city  would you be in?
  a. - Berlin
  b. - Rotterdam
  c. - Geneva
  d - Riga
5. What nickname was shared by sports stars Raghib Ismail,  Maurice Richard, 
Roger Clemens, Rod Laver and Owen Hart?
6. If I suffer from Androphobia , what is it that I fear  ?
7. Calculators out, please ;
Rounded to the nearest tenth, 15 meters is equal to how many  yards ?
  a. - 20.9
  b. - 15.3
  c. - 16.4
  d. - 14.5
8. Name That Player ;
"Wonderboys", "The Cider House Rules",  "Pleasantville":
TRUTH OR CRAP ??
"JEOPARDY" is alive and well and is the longest-running show  on U.S. TV !
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Onze
2. the Winds
3. - b
4. - b
5. Rocket
6. Men
7. - c
8. Tobey Maguire

CRAP !!
Although it's true that "JEOPARDY" is the longest-running Game  Show, "Meet 
The Press" is the longest-running show on U.S.  TV.


----------

